# Foster parent physical?



## cmac (Apr 29, 2010)

We saw a patient who used to be a foster parent but has now adopted that child. He came back in, per request of Division of Family & Children, with a form labeled Medical Report for Primary Caregivers, basically to state he's still able and willing to be a foster parent. The family is not currently fostering a child but is able to and wishes to and had to have this filled out in order to do so when the opportunity arises. 
It is a very basic form, not much to be filled out, straight-forward yes or no answers really. I don't know if this constitues a wellness visit but if I bill a 99212 with a V code I don't know that I will be paid either. Aetna is the insurance company. There is a V code stating Foster parent status but he is not currently fostering a child so that would not apply. I could use other specified exam but that's not specific; I'm not even sure which V code to use. 
Should I bill the wellness with a Vcode or test 99212?
thanks


----------



## MnTwins29 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Legal status?*

Even though it doesn't appear to be a problem, what about using V62.5 for legal status?  My only concern about this - and the foster care codes as well - is that they are generally used for counseling services.  Good question - I hope others can add thier thoughts.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Apr 29, 2010)

*adoption*

My two cents worth is V70.3 since it specifically mentions adoption and this would be adoption related.


----------

